# Health Insurance



## LisaVaughan (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi everyone I am a 32 year old Barrister and I currently considering a move to Dubai with my husband. I would be seeking employment law and HR roles. I note that the roles invariably include medical insurance but one of my concerns is that I have undergone 3 major operations on my spine in the last 2 years and I was wondering if this would be likely to give me a problem with both my insurance and visa in Dubai. From my research I believe the visa should be fine as I think there are just certain diseases like leprosy etc which are bars. I don't suppose anyone could give me any advice? Thank you so much


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Health insurance for your husband is obligatory, and for you if you work. Your husband can add an additional premium to his company and they should add you to the health insurance ( I do that with my family) even my company deduces the premium on monthly installment which shouldn't much of a burden.

In a couple of years (and depending on the size of the company) health insurance in Dubai will be obligatory for the whole family by law.


----------



## LisaVaughan (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank you for the reply  I did read an article tonight regarding the obligatory health insurance which will be helpful - I will hopefully be looking at working at international law firms so they should offer this. My worry was more about whether there are any exclusions for pre-existing medical conditions as this is an issue for me in the UK. I am not sure if my husband will be planning to work at the moment as he does not have the professional qualifications that I do.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

international law firms are unlikely to hire anyone for employment and HR law. Have you seen any employment disputes publicised? in any case, the max. compensation that people get is 3 months of salary - unlikely to be able to pay a legal firm's fees.


----------



## Helpinghands (Mar 22, 2015)

You would need to speak to an insurance company here in Dubai to see if they have exclusions for your particular circumstances. This may not be covered by your employee as the premium may be higher but you may be able to get an allowance towards your own health insurance depending on your employer. Your health, unless you have one of the 4 diseases they check for, will not be an issue for your visa. Hope this is helpful


----------



## LisaVaughan (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Helpinghands - this is useful and what I was looking for  Reassuring in terms of the visa and agree will need to speak to perspective employers re the insurance terms - fingers crossed I get some cover!


----------



## LisaVaughan (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi rsinner - I act for employers (mainly very large corporations), not employees and I deal with a lot of non contentious matters as well as contentious. There are a number of UK international law firms in Dubai recruiting for employment associates with my skills at the moment - it is these vacancies that have made me consider the move. I have also seen a substantial number of HR roles that I am interested in and intend to apply for.


----------



## CraigDubai (Apr 27, 2015)

*Medical Insurance*

Hi Lisa,

Medical insurance is going to be mandatory for everyone in the UAE by the end of June 2016. 

Companies with over 100 employees will have to offer it from end of June 2015.

The new laws state insurance companies are not allowed to put any exclusions on medical insurance policies. However, there is no cap on ladings, so you are likely to see a very large loading if you disclose this condition.

If the company is large enough, they will be on a MHD (medical history disregarded) plan and therefore, they will not ask for any previous medical history and you will be able to get full cover in place at no additional expense.

Hope this has helped


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

You will always get cover it's just a case of cost, look at Lance Armstrong who got added to his new cycle teams insurance cover when he already had cancer! You just need to make sure you declare everything and I mean everything. 

I know someone who was initially refused payment/compensation for treatment for a serious ear infection because they hadn't declared they had received treatment for an in-growing toe nail!


----------



## DAK (Apr 29, 2015)

LisaVaughan said:


> Thank you for the reply  I did read an article tonight regarding the obligatory health insurance which will be helpful - I will hopefully be looking at working at international law firms so they should offer this. My worry was more about whether there are any exclusions for pre-existing medical conditions as this is an issue for me in the UK. I am not sure if my husband will be planning to work at the moment as he does not have the professional qualifications that I do.


Normally large group insurance packages cover any pre-existing conditions including infectious diseases like HIV. And they do not ask for any declarations. If you apply individually yes, they will ask you to declare pre-existing conditions and will calculate premium based on that. For example my insurance which was provided by company covered my treatment of Hepatitis C for nearly 300,000 dirhams, which I found out I had for many years.


----------



## Jamie PP (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi Lisa,

part of the recent Dubai Health Authority reform was that all pre existing conditions must be covered by a health insurer for a Dubai visa holder.
however, an insurer can load (raise) the premium to accommodate the extra risk.

As mentioned above, most company plans of over 10 employees offer Medical History Disregarded (MHD) terms meaning any pre existing conditions are covered in full and do not need to be declared.

Basically, you can obtain health insurance, but if applying as an individual your premium will be loaded to accommodate your medical history.

I work as an insurance broker for with multiple international insurance companies so would be happy to help with any questions.

Thanks,


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jamie PP said:


> I work as an insurance broker for with multiple international insurance companies so would be happy to help with any questions.
> 
> Thanks,


Help with this?
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fic-accidents-not-covered-local-insurers.html


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

CraigDubai said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> Medical insurance is going to be mandatory for everyone in the UAE by the end of June 2016.
> 
> Companies with over 100 employees will have to offer it from end of June 2015.


Do you perhaps have any reference to the policy on this? is it only applicable to employees or the whole family?


Also, does anyone know if lasik eye surgery can be covered by medical aid? 

Regards.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Skip_ZA said:


> Also, does anyone know if lasik eye surgery can be covered by medical aid?


Mostly not. There are some policies which do (e.g. Premier group policy by Daman), but most of the policies don't.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Is it just me or have the health insurance premiums skyrocketed this year due to new DHA regulations? Some of the insurers (like Now Health, underwritten by AXA) have even pulled out the cheapest coverage plan for Dubai residents.

My premium has increased like 40% compared to last year... That's insane.

As for the pre-exisiting conditions mentioned by @Jamie PP, it looks like DHA set out AED 150,000 limit that insurance companies have to cover for certain benefits and this include benefits like maternity as well. Both the pre-existing conditions and maternity have 6-month waiting period it seems.

Anther thing is definition of residence. Apparently if you are holding visa from another Emirate, it is cheaper since DHA laws are not applicable. What if someone has visa from say Fujairah but living in Dubai?


----------



## Jamie PP (Jun 2, 2015)

Malbec said:


> Is it just me or have the health insurance premiums skyrocketed this year due to new DHA regulations? Some of the insurers (like Now Health, underwritten by AXA) have even pulled out the cheapest coverage plan for Dubai residents.
> 
> My premium has increased like 40% compared to last year... That's insane.
> 
> ...


Hi Malbec,

There will always be an increase each year but normally only 10%. I've heard of some local insurers renewing at 100% this year due to plans now needing to be DHA compliant.

in regards to pre existing conditions, the DHA law is that a pre existing condition must be covered up to AED150,000 per year. An insurer can chose to include a 6 months waiting period if they wish. Most international insurers do not.

Maternity must be covered up to at least $2,000 as per DHA mandate. There can be no waiting period on maternity!
If a woman is already pregnant when taking the plan, an insurer can load the premium as they would with a pre existing condition.

The renewal rate really depends on the kind of insurer. A lot of local insurers are renewing at very high rates. Most international insurers are renewing at the usual 10%.

I hope the above helps.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Jamie,

Thanks for the answer. I read about DHA maternity waiting period here:

_"Pre-existing conditions subject to 6 month waiting period Maternity coverage for married females will be subject to 6 month waiting period."_

However you are right that DHA says waiting period on maternity: nil.

I have international insurance from Now Health with their highest plan and the price offered on renewal this year is 40% higher than last year.

So what if the work visa is issued from another Emirate and someone is living in Dubai? I think I read somewhere that DHA compliant insurance is only required for those holding Dubai work visa.


----------



## Jamie PP (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi Malbec,

The link appears to show benefits and details regarding the 'Essential benefits plan'. This plan is designed for people earning under AED4000 per month.

Most insurers are offering DHA compliant plans for all UAE residents as it is expected that the regulations will spread across the Emirates. For example, there are some insurers that have built in both DHA and HAAD compliant regulations into their plans in order to be compliant in both Dubai and Abu Dhabi.

Technically you are correct, but if a Dubai residence address is provided, most insurers will insist in enrolling a DHA compliant plan.

Which Now Health plan are you on? Is it the Excel or Apex?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I am on Apex. Last year I paid for myself (30) and wife (31) USD 8k. This year being 1yr older we have added newborn as well and they are asking USD 14k for DHA compliant renewal. Even if I deduct newborn which I assume is probably around USD 3k (I don't have a breakdown per person), 11k would still mean 40% increase.


----------



## Jamie PP (Jun 2, 2015)

There are a couple of international insurers who offer similar, arguably better benefits for a lower premium. 
Alternatively you could look at dropping down to the Excel plan which takes away the full maternity benefits and leaves you with the DHA limit of $2,000.
However, this obviously depends on if you plan on extending your family in the near future.

Have you compared other insurers?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I would prefer to keep maternity benefit as we may extend our family.
The last time I did the health insurance providers homework was 4 years ago and at that time Now-Health scored one of the highest after reviewing roughly 20 providers. I know there are plans providing more benefits (like wellness) but when it comes to limits, Now Health was second to none.

Also I have never had problems with Now Health, they are paying within few days whatever I will claim. They also don't require to send original receipts via post regardless of the amount claimed, which is super convenient. I am reviewing T&C of William Russell now and it's a joke it seems. Super restrictive covers, restricted network of clinics / hospitals, otherwise you pay 20% co-insurance, exclusion list is 3x the Now Health has (which I still thought was very long). WR doesn't cover kidney dialysis, palliative care or even birth defects! I don't want it for free it seems 

But I am happy to hear there are better insurance providers offering better benefits for lower price, so please share them if you don't mind. You can also send me some quotations via PM.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Is anyone using Salama Integra? Any issues?

Aviva has increased their prices this year by 40%, despite their previous year prices were already including DHA compliance. That's getting crazy to be honest for a family of 2+1 to pay 46k for the insurance (and we are not that old...). Salama comes at 33k but there is 10% co-pay on everything if you want to have comprehensive Gold network coverage.


----------

